# Форум на русском языке  > Угрозы информационной безопасности  > Сетевые атаки  >  Проверка браузера на дырявость

## drongo

на следуещем сайте , можете проверить ваш браузер на дырявость . 

 

http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/



при исполнении теста , не следует разрешать включать плеера и скачивать файлы  :Smiley: 
после теста , если найдуться дырки - будет описание и обычно ссылка на патч . я так себе 6 дырок на эксплорере заделал . теперь говорит нет .

P.S. geser  мне помниться ссылку запостил  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## egik

> при исполнении теста , не следует разрешать включать плеера и скачивать файлы 
> после теста , если найдуться дырки - будет описание и обычно ссылка на патч . я так себе 6 дырок на эксплорере заделал . теперь говорит нет .


а если разрешил, вернее они сами включились, что диск формат?  :Smiley:

----------


## drongo

> а если разрешил, вернее они сами включились, что диск формат?


нет конечно , только это показывает что браузер уязвим . у меня например возникает запрос на исполнение "якобы" медия файла .

----------


## Geser

http://www.malware.com/

----------


## Зайцев Олег

Любопытная заметка - я провел тест http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/
на XP SP2 (в типовой настройке системы и браузера) - результаты:
High Risk Vulnerabilities 0 
Medium Risk Vulnerabilities 0 
Low Risk Vulnerabilities 0

----------


## Geser

[quote author=Зайцев Олег link=board=9;threadid=116;start=0#msg2786 date=1102516057]
Любопытная заметка - я провел тест http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/
на XP SP2 (в типовой настройке системы и браузера) - результаты:
High Risk Vulnerabilities 0 
Medium Risk Vulnerabilities 0 
Low Risk Vulnerabilities 0 

[/quote]
Хм... Разве iframe не работает в XP SP2?

----------


## pig

IFrame.что? Тот, который .FileDownload, заткнут задолго до появления SP2. А свежий (что-то там с параметрами, кажется?), видимо, ещё не включили в набор для проверки.

----------


## Geser

> IFrame.что? Тот, который .FileDownload, заткнут задолго до появления SP2. А свежий (что-то там с параметрами, кажется?), видимо, ещё не включили в набор для проверки.


Свежий http://virusinfo.info/index.php?boar...y;threadid=291

----------


## AsH_SPb

Опера на третьем тесте закрывается. Перезапускаю и не пойму что делать, как исправить..

Попробовал ещё - всё нормально стало..хм..

----------


## AntonQ

Проверил здесь http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/ свой Firefox 3.6.10,всё отлично.
Congratulations! The test has found no vulnerabilities in your browser

----------


## ikar2006

И у меня
Проверил здесь http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/ свой Firefox 3.6.11,всё отлично.
Congratulations! The test has found no vulnerabilities in your browser

----------


## Serrrgio

Последняя Опера, плагины отключены, js включен, java отсутствует совсем, флешплеер обновлен.




> Congratulations! The test has found no vulnerabilities in your browser!



Хром 7,0,517,41, установлены плагины  ноу скрипт, ноу флеш и ад блокер




> Congratulations! The test has found no vulnerabilities in your browser!

----------


## L_Zep

Отечественный вариант оперативного проведения экспресс-оценки безопасности компьютера, основываясь на данных о веб-браузере и его расширениях - решение _SurfPatrol_ компании _Positive Technologies_ 

Вложение 278872 

http://www.surfpatrol.ru/

----------


## VOVA Ukraine

проверил свои браузеры на http://www.surfpatrol.ru/......
мне указало на уязвимость со стороны квик тайма, отключил его, теперь видео непросматривается, что делать??? не понял.....

----------


## OSSP2008

обновить квик тайм не пробовали?  :Smiley:

----------


## Вит35

Супер! Мне понравилось. Firefox прошёл все испытания на 5+. 10 из 10.

----------


## NRA

Привет мужики и леди)

В общем, проверил Оперу, ФФ на полный пак (18 тестов) - без проблем. Затем рискнул ИЕ8, ИЕ6, Хром - и все тоже прошли:


> Mozilla crashes with evidence of memory corruption - passed 
>  Internet Explorer bait & switch race condition - passed 
>  Mozilla crashes with evidence of memory corruption - passed 
>  Internet Explorer createTextRange arbitrary code execution - passed 
>  Windows MDAC ADODB ActiveX control invalid length - passed 
>  Adobe Flash Player video file parsing integer overflow - passed 
>  XMLDOM substringData() heap overflow - passed 
>  Mozilla crashes with evidence of memory corruption (rv:1.8.1.5) - passed 
>  Opera JavaScript invalid pointer arbitrary code execution - passed 
> ...


Опера и ФФ у меня "заточенные", а ИЕ и Хром - с дефолтными настройками. Все браузеры под *SandBoxIE*, но он только не даёт скомпрометировать реальную систему, а от дыр не защищает. Начинаю грешить на *SuRun* т.к. никакой защиты кроме *PCTools Firewall+* нет вообще... Реально акк ограниченного пользователя помогает или что-то искажает информацию? (XP SP3+ x32 PRO)

----------


## Princess2012

> Отечественный вариант оперативного проведения экспресс-оценки безопасности компьютера, основываясь на данных о веб-браузере и его расширениях - решение _SurfPatrol_ компании _Positive Technologies_ 
> 
> http://www.surfpatrol.ru/


теперь есть расширение для хрома https://chrome.google.com/webstore/d...phjfpmblapdcpb

----------


## Princess2012

расширение для Оперы https://addons.opera.com/ru/extensio...ol/?display=ru

----------


## olejah

*Princess2012*, классная штука, поставил в хром себе. Нравится.

----------


## Matias

Qualys Browser Check
С помощью этого сервиса можно проверить актуальность версий используемых браузеров и актуальность версий браузерных плагинов.
*Примечание*: для работы сервиса необходимо разрешить javascript и cookies

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Алибек Жамантаев

> Отечественный вариант оперативного проведения экспресс-оценки безопасности компьютера, основываясь на данных о веб-браузере и его расширениях - решение _SurfPatrol_ компании _Positive Technologies_ 
> 
> Вложение 278872 
> 
> http://www.surfpatrol.ru/


у меня пишет что браузер Internet Explorer 10 нужно обновить зашел по ссылке обновить а там скачать Internet Explorer 9

----------


## Никита Соловьев

Вероятно, этот тест уже устарел.

----------


## Папюс1

> Проверил здесь http://bcheck.scanit.be/bcheck/ свой Firefox 3.6.10,всё отлично.
> Congratulations! The test has found no vulnerabilities in your browser


и как вы здесь проверили?тут все продукты платные..

----------


## madman12

А браузеры же обновляются автоматически, зачем на них ставить что-то стороннее?

----------

